# need answers should I go to the party ?



## helloitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

:catfly:My husband told me the other day that the neighbours he has been spending almost all his weekend time with are going to have the Halloween party that we were planning before he left. We used to have them all the time and it was great fun. Really something we liked to do and people talked about them for a long time. He always came in some way out costume, painted himself in red latex one year, made himself into a big dildo another.... anyway it was always fun for me to see what he came up with and watch others reactions to his outlandish costumes. 

He told me that he would make sure I got an invite what should I do....

This weekend he came to our regular poker game, but called me first to see if it was ok with me. It was kind of strange at first but then it was ok to have him there. I think that he was feeling more out of place than I was. Hope not because I don't want to feel unwelcome not that anyone made him feel that way.

He looked really tired and I asked him to call me when he got home for no other reason than I was worried about him, as he does fall asleep from driving due to a medical condition. When I talked to him on the phone, and we were saying good night I said “I love you" it just came out did not mean for it to. But I could not take it back and there was dead silence on the phone so I said " you don't have to say anything" and it was still silent for another few seconds and then he said " you looked good tonight". I was really surprised by that and said " I did??!!"

The fact of the matter is I have lost 14 lbs since this all happened .I am 18 lbs off my goal weight (did a diet plan a few years back lost 50lbs) gained back 32lbs of it. I got my hair done in a way that I have never had it before. Always had the housewife hair LOL. Now it’s more sculpted and in style. I felt I had to do this for myself, and not for him, but the comment did make me feel good.

Ok should I go to the Halloween party or not!! one part of me want to go and look fabulous, and part of me wants to not go and give him space, but then what if he wants me to go...

Options needed please.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Since he told you he would make sure you got an invite, I would take that for what it is and not worry about giving him space that night. The only way I would go if in your position, would be if I not only looked great, but felt great...If you can really do that and have a great time, I think it will be good for him to see you socializing and having a good time with everyone while giving him space at the party...let him wish you were his date that night


----------



## helloitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks that was kind of what I was thinking about. Knock his socks off!!!!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

have you thought of a costume?


----------



## helloitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

sort of but not sure any ideas


----------



## helloitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok so now I am thinking of going as a Victorian Vampiress...
What do you think


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, hun, do you want to knock his socks off, or suck his blood?
:scratchhead:


----------



## Ashley (Oct 21, 2008)

i didnt get it, you are married and your husband invite you to a halloween party you see forth to be part of, and that you do every year,and you are unsure if you should go to it..and act like a teen on first date.. :scratchhead: and you said i love you to your husband on the phone and feel very anxious about it and about his reaction to it..  Tell me, didnt you said i love you to your husband before?  

Or have I misunderstood something here? :scratchhead:


----------



## helloitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

No just not sure how to act around him now he is so strange sometimes and I am not sure what his reactions are going to be. 

We have not had a party in 8 years and were going to have one this year then when all this took place we called it off.

it is the neighbours that are having it.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

swedish said:


> Since he told you he would make sure you got an invite, I would take that for what it is and not worry about giving him space that night. The only way I would go if in your position, would be if I not only looked great, but felt great...If you can really do that and have a great time, I think it will be good for him to see you socializing and having a good time with everyone while giving him space at the party...let him wish you were his date that night


:iagree:

draconis


----------

